# someone try and sex this please



## jj1960 (Nov 22, 2015)

this one has been in 12/12 since 3rd nov
and still no pistils
so obviously i'm thinking male
dont have a camera so these pics are done on my scanner
thanks 

View attachment canna7.jpg


View attachment canna8.jpg


View attachment canna9.jpg


View attachment canna2.jpg


View attachment canna3.jpg


View attachment canna4.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 22, 2015)

hard to tell with those pics...maybe take closer pics more around the nodes


----------



## Locked (Nov 22, 2015)

No way to tell with those pics...we need to see up close.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Nov 22, 2015)

Yeah def can't tell.from those pics unfortunately


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2015)

Not mature enough to tell. They have to be mature before showing, even when under 12/12.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 23, 2015)

A+ for ingenuity on the scan!

Some day we will be able to scan plants and email them to one another! :rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 23, 2015)

I was going to say exactly what pcduck said.  They are too small and immature to show sex.  Putting them into 12/12 will only hurry things up so much.  We can see the plant does not have alternating nodes, which means that it is not secually mature, which means that it will not show sex.  Also, just because you cannot see pistils on a plant does not mean that it is male.  Male plants often show before the female plants.  

My question is why you would want to even attempt to flower something that small?  Why did you uproot it?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2015)

:yeahthat: both times. :rofl:


----------



## jj1960 (Nov 23, 2015)

the reason it is so small is that it is a clone i took off my widow on the 3rd nov
it is 3ft tall at the minute
and as it is the only one im growing at the minute i thought i would try and sex it 
dont want to keep chucking the electricity at it if its a male


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 23, 2015)

okay..how old is the Doner plant?...I have had Many plants that had No alternating nodes even through flower....Sexualy mature plants that they speak of is around 6-8 weeks from seed germination....Your on the right track by sending the clones in to determine sex...this could also be a heavy Sativa???...

Happy growing


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 23, 2015)

Yeah you can pretty much count on it that any plant grown from seed is going to take 5-8 weeks of veg(possibly longer for some sativas) before it reaches sexual maturity. Even when you take cuttings and root them, if the parent plant isn't at maturity yet, then the clone will not be either as the clone will always be the same age as the parent plant. If it is a Sat/Ind hybrid strain then you should be able to sex it by week 5-7.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 24, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Gooch (Nov 24, 2015)

here are the roots from my clone at 3 weeks 

View attachment rootmass.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 24, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 26, 2015)

Gooch said:


> here are the roots from my clone at 3 weeks




:confused2:


How does that help the OP ????


----------

